# A Anyone Can Do Mod



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

This by far is the easiest mod I have done to date. I bought a drop in sink for my 2004 Outback to replace the cutting board. The part number from Keystone is # 213429 and is the type used in the newer units. Now I have the best of both, still have my cutting board which fits in the box behind the stove unit and I have a sink. This is about a 5 second mod not counting the week wait for the sink and should work on any Outback that has the cutting board option. Kirk


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

aplvlykat said:


> This by far is the easiest mod I have done to date. I bought a drop in sink for my 2004 Outback to replace the cutting board. The part number from Keystone is # 213429 and is the type used in the newer units. Now I have the best of both, still have my cutting board which fits in the box behind the stove unit and I have a sink. This is about a 5 second mod not counting the week wait for the sink and should work on any Outback that has the cutting board option. Kirk


I'm sorry, but I just don't get it. Can you tell me more? How do you use a sink to replace a cutting board? Maybe I'm only as "smart as a tack".


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

I too am confused. Do you have a photo?
Thanks!
Tripp


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm guessing that he is talking about the outside cutting board/sink thing. 
Darlene


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Yep, thats where it is at outside, I guess I should have made that clear. On the models before they switched to the outdoor sink they had a slide in cuttting board. It is nice to have the counter space next to the outdoor stove but sometimes it is also nice to have a sink. So now I have both and it was a $15.00 drop in upgrade. Kirk


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice job Kirk









Don


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

aplvlykat said:


> Yep, thats where it is at outside, I guess I should have made that clear. On the models before they switched to the outdoor sink they had a slide in cuttting board. It is nice to have the counter space next to the outdoor stove but sometimes it is also nice to have a sink. So now I have both and it was a $15.00 drop in upgrade. Kirk


Is the drop in sink or drain pan as it should prolly be called an exact fit for the cutting board area?
it would be easy enough to add an outdoor faucet there as well, I just never pursued it much because of drain issues.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Katrina said:


> Yep, thats where it is at outside, I guess I should have made that clear. On the models before they switched to the outdoor sink they had a slide in cuttting board. It is nice to have the counter space next to the outdoor stove but sometimes it is also nice to have a sink. So now I have both and it was a $15.00 drop in upgrade. Kirk


Is the drop in sink or drain pan as it should prolly be called an exact fit for the cutting board area?
it would be easy enough to add an outdoor faucet there as well, I just never pursued it much because of drain issues.
[/quote]

I was looking at this as well. I do not think the newer models have drains. Once it fills you remove and dump.

Does anyone know where to get the hose end of it. If am going to order the sink, I might as well order the faucet system as well.

Thor


----------



## Above & Beyond (May 20, 2006)

The newer units do not have drains I have been waiting for some one to come up with a drain mod.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

My outdoor kitchen has the water and the sink.

It looks just like the outdoor shower mounted against the wall. The sink is merely a drain pan that needs to get dumped when full.

Mine has the cutting board also, that slides under the sink and stove. We've always kept it inside since it is wood and would swell if it got wet outside.

Steve


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

keeper18 said:


> My outdoor kitchen has the water and the sink.
> 
> It looks just like the outdoor shower mounted against the wall. The sink is merely a drain pan that needs to get dumped when full.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm, we have an 06 23RS, with the sink and cutting board. Our cuttingboard is synthetic, not wood.
[/quote]
They changed it for 2006 since so many people were letting them outside and the wood would swell and become stuck in the holder.

Steve


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> My outdoor kitchen has the water and the sink.
> 
> It looks just like the outdoor shower mounted against the wall. The sink is merely a drain pan that needs to get dumped when full.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm, we have an 06 23RS, with the sink and cutting board. Our cuttingboard is synthetic, not wood.
[/quote]
They changed it for 2006 since so many people were letting them outside and the wood would swell and become stuck in the holder.

Steve
[/quote]

Mine had that very problem. Tung oil solved that. I would like to point out though that it is not a cutting board. It is a "MARGARITA BLENDING TABLE". I just wanted to clear that up.

John


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

I disagree. It is actually a Rum, Coke, ice and glass holder.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> My outdoor kitchen has the water and the sink.
> 
> It looks just like the outdoor shower mounted against the wall. The sink is merely a drain pan that needs to get dumped when full.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm, we have an 06 23RS, with the sink and cutting board. Our cuttingboard is synthetic, not wood.
[/quote]
They changed it for 2006 since so many people were letting them outside and the wood would swell and become stuck in the holder.

Steve
[/quote]

I didn't know this, I like the synthetic one we have, it is nice and long. I guess they made a lot of changes in 06 on the 23RS.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I know it was asked before, but is there any chance of getting a picture?


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Sure I will post a picture but it will have to be tomorrow and I will need someone to upload it to the post. Kirk


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

My 2005 30 RLS has a white plastic cutting board that slides in to cover a sort of sink area with no water available and no drain.


----------

